# Concerned about danios with tetras



## sillypony (Nov 16, 2007)

So I have 2 plecs, 3 loaches and 12 danios in a lightly planted 55 gallon. I bought a betta for the tank and he didn't do well, so I swapped him into the ten gallon, and the 6 neon tetras into the 55.

However, I'm concerned about leaving the tetras there. They are so small and timid, and my danios are so big, fast and... overzealous. They're kinda cute how they shoal around, but the danios do occassionally think about picking on them. Do you think they'll do ok together??

Also what would you put in there ot 'finish' the tank? I have PLENTY of bottom dwellers (the danios think they should live in caves too, and the tetras like the plants) so it would have to be something that would hang out towards the top. Obviously it would have to deal with my playful danios, and preferably colorful. Also, the tank has a decent amount of water movement... thus I have NO idea what would go well there.

BTW I estimate my fish level at about .... 45-49 inches. (assuming the plecs remain at 6in or less untill i upgrade in a couple years. L264 and L75)

LeeAnna


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

sillypony said:


> However, I'm concerned about leaving the tetras there. They are so small and timid, and my danios are so big, fast and... overzealous. They're kinda cute how they shoal around, but the danios do occassionally think about picking on them. Do you think they'll do ok together??


Never had problems with both tetras and danios altogether. Is this zebra danio? I'd recommend increasing the number of neons more than the danios in a 55g. This will spur the neons to brave the danios' nitpickings.


> Also what would you put in there ot 'finish' the tank? I have PLENTY of bottom dwellers (the danios think they should live in caves too, and the tetras like the plants) so it would have to be something that would hang out towards the top. Obviously it would have to deal with my playful danios, and preferably colorful. Also, the tank has a decent amount of water movement... thus I have NO idea what would go well there.


A group of hatchets, pencilfish, rasboras or tetras will make fine additions.


> BTW I estimate my fish level at about .... 45-49 inches. (assuming the plecs remain at 6in or less untill i upgrade in a couple years. L264 and L75)


If you are following the inch per gallon rule, I never use it. It is not really advisable. I base my stocklist on the levels they dwell (norm) and bioload but I do have a tendency to overfilter my tanks.


----------



## sillypony (Nov 16, 2007)

There are zebra danios, and long fin blues... they act about the same- constantly nit picking, and rough housing. For mine, by 'schooling' they mean recess at the naughty-kid middle school. 

Thanks for the input. I'll definitely contemplate a bigger school of the neons. 

As far as the "inch per gallon" I don't plan to follow it strictly, but it does give a nice approximation of stocking levels.

Thanks again!

LeeAnna


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

as for a top-deweller
id get killis. ther fairly agressive and they can be amazingly beautiful


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

i also have 3 long finned blue danios, 4 zebra danios, and 4 neon tetras, and they all get along together. i have a 20 gallon long, and i have recently found fry. if you want fry, i simply put 2-3 bags of marbles on the ground of the tank. in about 5 days i found fry pressed against the side of my breeder filter, and i swept them up and ive done this for about 1 1/2 weeks, and i now have 9 fry  . i will put a picture of one in this later, and they are incredibly small and all i see is their little, darker bodies  . as for the neons interacting with the danios, they are very sociable, and they school occasionally, but they are very friendly to eachother. also, having the "inch of fish to the gallon" is not, in this case, true. there is always a large amount of spare room. plants can also NEVER hurt.
good luck!


----------

